# Pack Rats?



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Anyone have any sure cures for pack rats chewing on equipment? I spent $400 on my Bobcat last week on wire harness damage....my mini-ex is packed full of nests.....it may be that this year is extreme.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I have not had this problem but....

A guy I know lives in a wooded area and he has problems with mice getting in his trucks and chewing on wires. He has a small open top canister filled with moth balls stashed under the hood and he told me that keeps them away.

Certainly is worth a try, let me know if it works.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

read on another forum about people using dryer sheets...heckifino...never had that problem...


----------



## page (Feb 18, 2008)

have a new tractor at the farm 20 hrs ac didnt work guess why.. put decon and mice treats under hood and around tractor in barn dad mixed juice of tabasco and water and misted wires has worked so far ..good luck !


----------



## scrapecc (May 11, 2009)

My old man had a serious squirrel problem they chewed up the wiring harness in his wifes suv, then chewed a hole in the side of the house and were in the attic. Caynne pepper worked like a champ!


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I bought a few boxes of moth balls today...see how they like them.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

chicken wire. well, no, not exactly chicken wire, but the stuff at the local hardware store that resembles chicken wire. i think they call it garden wire. it has a green plastic coating. i used it to stop squirrells from entering this lady's property one time.


----------



## backhoe1 (Mar 30, 2007)

joasis said:


> I bought a few boxes of moth balls today...see how they like them.


 

Have you ever smelled moth balls?


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

:laughing::laughing:


backhoe1 said:


> Have you ever smelled moth balls?


----------

